# Bloat after gastropexy?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would think you should still get a dog in asap. There is a small percentage that can still bloat, and a smaller percentage who will still torsion, so I would not take a chance.

Good luck to sweet Begley!


----------



## Rusty (Jun 13, 2012)

Incidentally, the vet who performed Begley's prophylactic gastropexy agreed with Arreau's opinion. He said that after a gastropexy, the stomach usually does not twist, but that it's still very uncomfortable for the dog and the vet will be able to help alleviate the pressure and make sure there's no torsion.

He also mentioned that he's heard of a very small number of cases where a gastropexy is performed on a young dog and, many years later (say 10 years or so), the connection point between the stomach and the body wall stretches to almost form a tube-like structure, and there is a small risk that if this happens and a dog bloats, there will be enough "give" at the connection site that the stomach could still twist if bloat occurs. He mentioned that he's never seen this happen, but has read about it. Just one more piece of information to consider for people thinking about the surgery, or one more consideration for people with older dogs who may suspect bloat.


----------

